
WordPress Drops React – Choosing the New JavaScript Framework for Gutenberg - ChrisCinelli
https://github.com/WordPress/gutenberg/issues/2733
======
Iknowsecurity
The good part is that good open source projects like Vue and Inferno are
getting some visibility.

------
Iknowsecurity
Facebook's open source software licences are going to ruin React

